# Help me pick the right grover replacement locking tuners



## ihunda (Nov 4, 2012)

Sometime I really think that those tuners companies don't want use to buy the right ones, between obviously missing measurements in their datasheets, very confusing and inconsistent terminology for their product (medium vs mini for example) ... Deciding which one to buy is a nightmare!

So basically I want to upgrade a guitar which currently has Mid-Size Rotomatics® (305 Series), https://www.grotro.com/Grover/ROTOM...8-f43246f0ccc5/Mid-Size-Rotomatics-305-Series . Those are pretty standard and have a screw at 45 degrees angle to prevent from turning.

So far so good, looking at their locking tuners choices, one has a thumb wheel for locking the string, the other one is auto locking. Although they both are called Mini Locking as opposed to "Mid Size" like the non locking ones, they do not have the same dimension and screw position at all 

It seems that my best bet is the Mini Locking Rotomatics (406 Series), https://www.grotro.com/Grover/2154a...ROTOMATICS/Mini-Locking-Rotomatics-406-Series although It's an auto lock and not a thumb lock like the Mini Roto-Grip Locking Rotomatics (505 Series), https://www.grotro.com/Grover/2154a.../Mini-Roto-Grip-Locking-Rotomatics-505-Series 

I never tried locking tuners without a thumb screw for tightening, does anyone here have experience with those 406?
Am I making the right choice size wise, can anybody confirm if those are direct replacement for the 305 series???  

I don't want to drill holes in my headstock....

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ihunda (Nov 6, 2012)

OK so I got proof that the 406 is compatible with my original mini roto.

Now I am still not sure about the 505, anyone??


----------



## ihunda (Nov 23, 2012)

Bumping for advice, anyone knows if the 406 are direct replacement for 305???


----------



## f3rn4nd0d (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello, 

I'm on the same boat as you were on 2012. I want to replace my Grover tuners (most probably they are the same as you had) with some locking tuners. I think neither 406 nor 505 would fit without new screws due to the position of the hole or due to the size of the hole to pass the pole through. 

If you did found some solution for it please let me know. 

BR and thanks a lot / Fernando


----------



## f3rn4nd0d (Mar 8, 2014)

Good news

I've found some Schecter locking tuners that are exactly the same size and shape of the Grover 18:1. It is only a question of removing the old ones and putting the new ones in place. 

The guy of the guitar shop told me they are actually Grover and that they are 19:1. New tuners work great.

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s1/sh/07d6779a-a970-4ba3-8155-705d3d1acf4e/847478f0c110f55f7c9816c0e75a600c

BR / Fernando


----------

